# 780T Ersatzlüfter



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Januar 2016)

*780T Ersatzlüfter*

Hallo, 

Mir ist nun nach einem Jahr Gebrauch ein Frontlüfter am 780T (Weiß) kaputt gegangen (flattert). Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der CO-9050017-WLED AF140 mit dem Verbauten Lüfter identisch ist ? Würde es gerne homogen halten und nur einen Lüfter austauschen. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 780T Ersatzlüfter*

Hi Blizzard_Mamba,

entschuldige die späte Antwort. Du bist noch in der zweijährigen Garantie. Also ab ins Kundenportal ein Ticket eröffnen und nach einem Austauschlüfter fragen.

Der 1:1 Ersatz wäre  dieser hier. Die Spezifikationen sind abweichend zu dem von dir genannten Lüfter.

Grüße


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 780T Ersatzlüfter*

Super Danke  
Wollte eigentlich ganz schnell und unbürokratisch das ganze lösen habe dann aber doch gewartet (geht ja auch ne zeit ohne) und werde genau das machen was du gesagt hast


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 780T Ersatzlüfter*

Sehr gerne. Solltest nach Beantragung der RMA auch recht schnell Ersatz erhalten. Grüße


----------

